# Behringer iNuke Amp with DSP for 2 JTR Noesis 212HTs?



## dyh (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been doing some research on which amp to get for a pair of Noesis 212HTs that are supposed to arrive in about a month.

I need a high pass crossover around 60-80 Hz for the Noesis, and an iNuke with DSP seems like the most cost effective solution there is. I was also thinking about an EP4000 and the balanced MiniDSP box, but the iNuke should be cheaper. Would it be advisable to get an iNuke for my application, or is there something else out there that would be a better value, and be a better amp for 60 Hz on up?

I've heard from a couple people that amps don't make much difference in terms of sound quality. Ideally I'd like to do the DSP in my computer's CPU with Virtual Audio Cable, ASIO4ALL, a VST host, and a plugin, but I have latency issues that cause pops and clicks in the sound. Not sure I can get rid of them, although I should troubleshoot what's causing it. The iNuke or the EP4000 and MiniDSP seem like what I'm looking for, for now, until I can get a new computer and hopefully alleviate those issues.

Also, if I get an iNuke, I'm thinking the NU3000DSP is the one I want for these Noesis?

Let me know what you think, thanks!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

dyh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been doing some research on which amp to get for a pair of Noesis 212HTs that are supposed to arrive in about a month.
> 
> ...


First of all, welcome!

Getting a computer setup as you describe to settle down and behave completely can be a daunting challenge. I use foobar2000 and Reaper plus various VSTs, and have it down to an _occasional_ hickup, a buffering pause of about a second just once per listening session, that I just put up with. The ongoing little pops and clicks, even once in awhile, will drive you crazy.

The jRiver Media Center is supposed to handle VSTs and be very well behaved, but I have not tried it out yet.

I've not used the iNuke amps, but I like Behringer, and it looks like a good choice, able to drive the 212HTs to 110 dB RMS SPL with almost 20 db of headroom, should be able to hear that OK - heh, heh. It is fun to be able to crank it once in awhile with really clean power. (Watch the ears.) The 8 parametric bands of EQ per channel seems borderline, maybe plenty, maybe not - haven't talked about your room and how much correction might be in order.


----------



## dyh (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks! And yeah it was driving me crazy, so I turned it off...but I'll have to find a solution when the Noesis arrive!

Unfortunately, I play a lot of stuff out of the browser (the news, YouTube etc) so those solutions you mention wouldn't work for me, right? Or can I route all audio into those programs?

So the 3000 would work for me and I wouldn't need the 6000? And it's good for mid-bass to the highs, and not just good for subs? 

I don't have much room treatment (just curtains and a moving blanket), but I'm not too worried about it. I'm just fiending for the speakers...and I'll deal with the room if it gets on my nerves  I'm just using an Orbit Shifter LFU and 2 active monitors right now, and I'm pretty satisfied with it...except I do want to go LOUDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bigsmile:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

It looks like it would take the 6000 to drive the 212HT to full capacity - now you are talking absolutely crazy volume levels for home theater - close to 115 dB SPL continuous with 20 dB headroom. The 6000 gives you 5.3 dB more power, about 1.5x in terms of volume increase. All depends on how much of a thrill you want for the 20 seconds you crank it up before your neighborhood watch calls in an earthquake report.:bigsmile:

On the other hand, clean power is good power, and considering the price of the iNuke compared to the JTRs, an extra hundred bucks for the 6000 is small change, so why not? Looking at it that way, I probably would.

Then there is the "Behringer factor." I am a fan, don't get me wrong, but things you hear from Behringer users lead me to conclude that you can't always trust the extreme end of the specs, like you could with a serious pro amp like a Crown or Electrovoice, and you don't want to beat them up or overwork them if you want them to last. That said, the 6000 would give you more of a "take it easy" factor than the 3000. Again, for the extra $100, why not?

Reviews indicate that they sound great when not driven super hard, and still pretty good even then. The JTRs are super efficient, so 99% of the time the 6000, or even the 3000, would be coasting at a few watts output, all indications are they will sound great.

================

A browser will play through the default playback device. Try making one of your Virtual Audio Cable ports the default playback device and see if the browser plays through it. If so, you should be able to route it wherever. Maybe.:dontknow:


----------



## dyh (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, someone at the AVS forum who has the Noesis and the iNuke said the iNuke is +3 dBs in the treble range due to its class D design. He suggested the Crown XLS series, but wouldn't the Behringer EP4000 be the better value? It would be 1400 watts per channel. That seems like a lot to me. Someone else suggested an Emotiva amp, but if they're all about equal in sound quality, wouldn't I want one of the others like the EP, which offers a whole lot more power?

I live in the mountains by the way...I told my landlord to let me know if it was a problem when I got the Orbit Shifter, but there aren't many people around....and their house is across the way. On the other hand, if I can scare the rats in my basement away I'd be cranking it 24/7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The EP4000 seems highly regarded for home theater use if you do a good fan mod. I'd also have a 4 year warranty since my CC company would tack on another year to Behringer's 3. If they're all equal, it seems like that EP is the best value, right? Unless I could find something really amazing used, and I'd definitely be open to that!

I got the setup with Virtual Audio Cable to work, but it was popping and clicking, so I disabled all that. It looks like the MiniDSP unit is the best solution for me, if I don't go with an iNuke...unless there's something that's a better value out there in the crossover department. I have read people don't think it degrades the sound quality at all, even with the extra conversion, and there does seem like a lot you can do with it since it's DSP based.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

dyh said:


> Well, someone at the AVS forum who has the Noesis and the iNuke said the iNuke is +3 dBs in the treble range due to its class D design.


That seems a bit hard to believe, but OK...



> He suggested the Crown XLS series


Big Crown fan here, can't go wrong, but they do cost more per watt...



> but wouldn't the Behringer EP4000 be the better value? It would be 1400 watts per channel. That seems like a lot to me.


Looks like it would be 1200w/ch into 4 ohms vs. 3000w/ch into 4 ohms for the iNuke 6000. Still, you would have headroom for 132 dB SPL peaks, which seems adequate. _Barely._ (Joking, of course:bigsmile



> I live in the mountains by the way...I told my landlord to let me know if it was a problem when I got the Orbit Shifter, but there aren't many people around....and their house is across the way. On the other hand, if I can scare the rats in my basement away I'd be cranking it 24/7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sounds like heaven!



> The EP4000 seems highly regarded for home theater use if you do a good fan mod. I'd also have a 4 year warranty since my CC company would tack on another year to Behringer's 3. If they're all equal, it seems like that EP is the best value, right? Unless I could find something really amazing used, and I'd definitely be open to that!


For your situation, it sounds like a solid choice.



> I got the setup with Virtual Audio Cable to work, but it was popping and clicking, so I disabled all that.


Frustrating stuff, no doubt about it.



> It looks like the MiniDSP unit is the best solution for me, if I don't go with an iNuke...unless there's something that's a better value out there in the crossover department. I have read people don't think it degrades the sound quality at all, even with the extra conversion, and there does seem like a lot you can do with it since it's DSP based.


Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## dyh (Dec 29, 2010)

I found the thread actually: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...00-crown-xls-202-frequency-response-room.html

Any thoughts on that? I PMed Archaea too to see if he's done a listening session with the iNuke and Noesis. I could get one from Guitar Center and see if I like it, and return it if I don't.

He also suggested the Yamaha p3500s or p5000s, but I'd want to try for one of those used due to the price.

Yeah, I'm really glad I live in the mountains. I was looking for housing in San Jose, and saw a lot of GHETTO stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

dyh said:


> I found the thread actually: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...00-crown-xls-202-frequency-response-room.html


My response should have been "I would like to see some test data on that," which was readily available. Thank you for the link.

Class D amps are a different kind of animal. And testing with a speaker load does have a tendency to coax differences out of power amplifiers. These tests appear to have been carefully done by the tester. Good data.

A listening test for the iNuke might be good (you can be our guinea pig:bigsmile. It can be hard to catch subtleties without a true A:B comparison setup. But if there are any coarse drawbacks to the iNuke's listenability, you should be able to catch them. Its power capability gives it an advantage with dynamic material, but that is what you want it for, so it is a fair test even against amps with lower power ratings.


----------



## dyh (Dec 29, 2010)

I got a PM from Archaea about it. He says the difference is noticeable with the iNuke vs the others when pairing with the Noesis. I think I'm going to go with the EP4000 and the MiniDSP. 

He also suggested the Crown XLS 5000, but even used it's more expensive than a new EP. And if the EP has more power than I'd ever need, sounds the same, and has a warranty, I can't see any reason to go for the Crown. I won't be gigging with it, so I'm not worried about superior build quality.


----------

